# Sargent 3-7-15



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Hit the surf at first light and got 4 rods set out with cut crab and it didn't take long for the action to start. Starting catching drum one after another for 2 hours before the bite tapered off. Around mid-morning I was joined by [email protected] and TexasTom and his son. The bite stayed slow the rest of the day but we still managed to catch quite a few reds and drum. I set out some small rods with dead shrimp for whiting but never lost a bait. It was cold and windy all day, but when your catching fish and have good company it don't seem to bad.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

More pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

last ones


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Those are the prettiest uglies I've ever seen.Thanks as usual for the great pics and report.The only thing in my life I would change would be to live close to salt.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome trip.
Hmmmmmmm. I don't remember getting a call .... again. 
What's up with that? :headknock


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Reel Time said:


> Awesome trip.
> Hmmmmmmm. I don't remember getting a call .... again.
> What's up with that? :headknock


Sorry, I never plan to go fishing until the last minute because if the fish found out I was coming they would all leave. I'll be back down in two weeks, make sure your jeep's running good and all your gears in order and we'll catch some fish.


----------



## OIF III (Feb 16, 2008)

Sharkchum how long you gonna be down here in sargent? Met you a couple years ago at caney creek RV park. We bought a house down here finally, seen ya at the corner store today and thought I recognized you. Then seen your post today and put 2 and 2 together. Brought my nephews down to do some fishing so maybe get them on some uglies.


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice report.


----------



## jeepdog (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I had a great time. It was not that cold.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

OIF III said:


> Sharkchum how long you gonna be down here in sargent? Met you a couple years ago at caney creek RV park. We bought a house down here finally, seen ya at the corner store today and thought I recognized you. Then seen your post today and put 2 and 2 together. Brought my nephews down to do some fishing so maybe get them on some uglies.


I left yesterday but I'll be back in two weeks. Look for spots on the beach with heavy shell and clay, the fish are in close so there is no need to wade your lines out. The spots can change with every tide but once you know what to look for its easy to stay on fish. If you see me again just holler, I'll help in anyway I can.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I had a great time. It was not that cold.


You didn't have a leak in your waders like I did, my left foot is still numb.lol. I fished the intercoastal for 3 hours yesterday and never lost a bait, I guess they just haven't made it in yet.


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice trip and report Chum!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

John, We had a great time. Thanks for all you (and Oscar) did to help my son and I have a great time. Now about that foot, Oscar and I offered to take care of that on the spot!  Hope it has thawed out by now.
Tom


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It's always nice to come home with leftover bait.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Good report and pics as always. Having a leak in your waders sucks. That food looks delicious! 
Were you just using crab for bait?

:work::work::work:
LEAKY WADERS


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I barely recognize Caden, he is getting to be quite the young man. That was a great trip thanks for sharing.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like another good trip! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

WTH? 
You never told me you had corn and potatoes in the truck. No wonder you use smaller hooks than I.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

didnt know you could eat bait shrimp? Always hears you were not supposed to eat bait shrimp, even the live ones.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Illbethere said:


> didnt know you could eat bait shrimp? Always hears you were not supposed to eat bait shrimp, even the live ones.


I don't buy bait shrimp for bait, I only use fresh eating shrimp from the seafood market for bait. The fresher your bait is, the more fish you will catch, than if you have bait left you can take it home and eat it.


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

Illbethere said:


> didnt know you could eat bait shrimp? Always hears you were not supposed to eat bait shrimp, even the live ones.


You shouldn't use bait that you wouldn't eat yourself.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Illbethere, bait shrimp are the same browns and whites that you normally eat just smaller. It is against TPWD regulations to eat bait but that is for resource management purposes not health. Along the East Coast eating what they call whitebait is very popular. It's just fried smelt, silversides, anchovies and sardines that they catch in beach seines. You can legally catch all you want of those using the same method in Texas but you have to use them as bait. You can't eat them and stay legal. There is a Japanese prep called ebi kara age (ebby car-uh, ah-gay) where you take small live shrimp (little finger size or smaller) dip them in corn starch while they are alive and immediately fry until crisp. You dip them in a ponzu sauce enhanced with minced garlic and scallion and eat them whole, heads, legs and toenails. They crunch like chips. My buddies gave me all kinds of grief for eating bait until I fixed that for them at a tournament one year and then all the remarks changed to "make more!"


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

where is best place to buy fresh shrimp around the Sargent Bay City area and should you buy head on shrimp or head off?


----------

